# Cannabis Cup Winners 2009



## FruityBud (Nov 27, 2009)

Super Lemon Haze repeated as the favorite Dutch coffeeshop strain at the 22nd Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam. It won last year as well, and is the first strain to repeat since the Green House's Super Silver Haze in 1999.

Vanilla Kush from Barney's placed second in the competition for the top prize. Head Bang from Green Place finished third.

The Green House and Barney's continued to dominate the Cup as the two powerhouses have throughout the decade. The last shop to win the Cup other than the Green House or Barney's was The Noon with Blueberry in 2000.

*Here are the winners:*

*Cannabis Cup*
1. Super Lemon Haze - Green House
2. Vanilla Kush - Barney's
3. Head Bang - Green Place

*Indica Cup*
1. Starbud - Hortilab
2. OG18 - Reserva Privada
3. Kush D - Allstar Genetics

*Sativa Cup*
1. Hilton - Harvestman Seed Company
2. Super Lemon Haze - Green House Seed Co.
3. BC Bud Depot - BC Bud Depot

*Imported Hash Cup*
1. Rif Cream - Green House
2. Triple Zero - Barney's
3. Azilla - Amnesia

*Dutch Hash Cup*
1. Royal Jelly - Barney's
2. Green House Ice - Green House
3. Grey Area Chrystal - Grey Area

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yhzhslm*


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

Was waiting fer the results ty FB.


----------



## FUM (Nov 27, 2009)

Where are the PIC's? Peace out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2009)

Super Lemon Haze :stoned:


----------



## umbra (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm hearing that the crowd favorite was The Cali Connection's Tahoe OG. I'm tellin' ya Swerve has it goin' on.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 27, 2009)

Mouth watering goodness


----------



## astrobud (Nov 28, 2009)

super lemon haze with emphisis on the super, idk if what i grew is as good as theirs (doubt it) but man that is some good stoney stuff with a tatse of lemon


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2009)

same thing they entered last year and considering they don't breed their own seeds, they buy them. ghs had little or nothing to do with it, other than pay for the seeds and make the presentation.:holysheep: hardly worthy of praise.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 28, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> same thing they entered last year and considering they don't breed their own seeds, they buy them. ghs had little or nothing to do with it, other than pay for the seeds and make the presentation.:holysheep: hardly worthy of praise.


 
So excuse my ignorance Umbra, but where do the seeds come from?


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2009)

spain


----------



## BBFan (Nov 28, 2009)

Aren't you growing some now, or are you doing something different?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 28, 2009)

I want to be there tester..


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2009)

not growing any ghs. given a choice between ghs and mr nice...nr nice EVERYTIME


----------



## dubblehue (Nov 28, 2009)

FUM said:
			
		

> Where are the PIC's? Peace out



Here are some samples from this years Cup.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 28, 2009)

dubblehue said:
			
		

> Here are some samples from this years Cup.


 
Nice!

What did you vote for?


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet what was the sweetest tasting?


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> not growing any ghs. given a choice between ghs and mr nice...nr nice EVERYTIME



What strains of mr nice wld you recommend? Just went to the Mr. Nice seed bank and there are quite a few choices...


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> What strains of mr nice wld you recommend? Just went to the Mr. Nice seed bank and there are quite a few choices...


What kind of high do you like? IMO their black widow is much better than ghs white widow.


----------



## dubblehue (Nov 28, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Nice!
> 
> What did you vote for?



I voted for the Lemon Haze. It's really that good.


----------



## dubblehue (Nov 28, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Sweet what was the sweetest tasting?



Cheese, by far is the sweetest tasting stuff I had out there. Barney's had a strain called Dr. Grinspoon that was not far off.


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> What kind of high do you like? IMO their black widow is much better than ghs white widow.



I like real nice narcotic like high for bedtime and I hve been wanting a real nice Sat high for day/early evening smoking...


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I like real nice narcotic like high for bedtime and I hve been wanting a real nice Sat high for day/early evening smoking...



For a great Mr Nice sativa, the super silver haze is hard to beat, a little pricey
for a great indica, G13widow or master kush skunk.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 28, 2009)

ghs aka arjan is nothing more than a seed thief.

he has no genetics of his own only others who he passes off as his own.

btw shantibaba aka mr nice seeds is considered the worlds expert on mj strains that are revered the globe over unlike that fool arjan.

ghs i wouldnt accept their stuff as a gift.

lol

t4


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> For a great Mr Nice sativa, the super silver haze is hard to beat, a little pricey
> for a great indica, G13widow or master kush skunk.



Thanks umbra... I will keep them in mind...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 28, 2009)

Ham ...Mr. Nice does not ship to the US, so you will have to get his gear from a distributer...I think I saw his gear at the Attitude....can't remember


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2009)

seed boutique


----------

